# Convinced I'm telepathic



## DreamsofGoldandAmber (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi,
As the title directly states, I am convinced I am telepathic. The problem is; I am deathly afraid of being telepathic or having any psychic abilities. This is because I fear that I will accidentally contact evil spirits especially ones that are famously known. (I fear that i might do this by thinking of the evil spirit too much and feeling fear) The thing is I had my mom pull out a deck of uno cards and concentrate on each card,In an attempt to prove to me that i had no telepathic abilities. I concentrated as well and I got none of them right. (this sounds silly, but i guess I was desperate!:laugh: 

I have heard a word in my subconscious and then in the real world, but his rarely happens. I also, once had a dream of a camera I lost and found it the next day. I hope to god this is coincidence! Besides, this kind of stuff rarely ever happens. Does anyone that has telepathy ever accidentally contact evil spirits by thinking of and fearing them intensely? How does it work? 

Please, anyone that has an answer. I am terrified and have been in the past week. I need help.
Thank you.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You'll Be alright, there's no such thing as telepathy or spirits.


----------



## gtanil (Dec 17, 2016)

If you hear things in your head, than that's nothing compared to me! And I'm not convinced I'm a telepathic. And just because you foudn your camera, doesn't make you a telepathic. Maybe your brain found an "old memory tape" and replayed it as a dream so you could find it. About the whole subconsciousness, I say this. You surely had a conversation with someone who started to abruptly stopped speaking and you finish his sentence in your thoughs? Could be the same thing.
If you're not convinced and think you're a telepathic, than I can't really say anything else.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i am strongly telepathic and from what you wrote, i don't believe that you have any telepathic ability at all. these are just coincidences. i know this telepathically.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

It's ok, you're not telepathic

hearing words might be a warning sign of other mental illness though, something to keep in mind in case it gets worse

also, there are no spirits to contact, and even if things like spirits did exist I'm sure they could find something better to do with their time than being 'evil' and waiting for telepathic kids to contact them.


----------



## DreamsofGoldandAmber (Dec 21, 2016)

Are you really? Can you tell me what having telepathy is actually like? I know for a fact i don't hear voices.


----------



## DreamsofGoldandAmber (Dec 21, 2016)

I hear subconcious voices, but don't hear them as if they are right there.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

andy1984thesecond said:


> i am strongly telepathic and from what you wrote, i don't believe that you have any telepathic ability at all. these are just coincidences. i know this telepathically.


What am I thinking ? That's right but you are though.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> What am I thinking ? That's right but you are though.


you are not currently thinking about anything. i get the sense that you are completely engaged in some activity.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

andy1984thesecond said:


> you are not currently thinking about anything. i get the sense that you are completely engaged in some activity.


damn you are good, thats right I was sleeping. How would you have known that if you were in NZ and I was in the UK ?


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> damn you are good, thats right I was sleeping. How would you have known that if you were in NZ and I was in the UK ?


i know, i'm amazing!


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I already knew you gonna start this thread.


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

We are more empathic. I am good at predicting things like the time and cost of items. We are just more sensitive to things. I would win so well if I got on The Price Is Right. :grin2:


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, wish I had that power. My useless power is picking up radio stations with one of my fillings.


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

Had you guessed all of those cards CORRECTLY, maybe you should think that there's something to this. However, nothing you've described goes beyond simple coincidence. It's common enough to feel like you're influencing your surroundings with just your thoughts (deja vu is a very well documented phenomenon), but by and large it's just us remembering the times we got lucky with much more clarity and vividness than the times we were wrong. Say you're thinking you'd like to have burgers for dinner, and then lo and behold, you're mother makes burgers! If it seems like you did that just by thinking, you're probably forgetting the 137 times you were thinking of burgers and your mother made something else. We remember spooky coincidences more than mundane ones.
Even setting that aside, if you still think you're telepathic, this is no reason to be fearful of spirits. In the first place, telepathy DOESN'T imply the existence of spirits: if telepathy exists, it may be perfectly explainable in terms of physical phenomena like neurobiology and physics. That is, we may have telepathy without needing to be spiritual. Secondly, suppose you're telepathic AND spirits exist. Why would the laws governing telepathy in the physical world be applicable to spirits? How would you know you can even reach them with your thoughts, and how do you know THEY could enter the physical world even if your thoughts can enter theirs? Lastly, even if telepathy can cross the boundary between the spiritual and physical realms, and they can enter our world, why should your thoughts attract them? The spirit world is probably heavily populated, and thinking about a specific type of spirit (rather than a particular person) doesn't sound like the sort of thing that would attract them. It would be like spamming 10 million people with an email saying 'Hi! Please email me back if your name starts with R!' without identifying a specific person or giving them a reason to reply. If anything, you'd get a few variants of 'Please ***** off' in response.
So I think your concern is based on far too many uncertainties to be legitimate. At least, that's why take on it. :smile2:


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Quick, what am I doing with my left hand now?

Lets test your abilities.


----------



## Loyaltolonlinesstoolong (Aug 2, 2019)

Well, I do not mean to frighten you but I do not want you to feel alone or misunderstood either. However, You can talk to the majority of people until you are blue in the face about your difficulties and experiences and if they don’t want to believe it, most likely you are going to feel lack of empathy from them, not saying that they don’t care, just saying that most of them do not understand your story and it probably means conflict in some cases especially if it effects you so harshly to try and get them to understand. That being said, you are not alone. I am very open minded to the spirit world, but I’ve also have had many years of experiences with these considerably taboo encounters. I definitely know what it feels like to be misunderstood, however, I live in somewhat appreciation of the encounters for the reason being I do not really have many relationships with people in the flesh. Everyday, I have experiences with what I consider spirits because I have continuing events such as my body involuntarily rocking back and forth, vibrational touching in my feet, between my thumb and pointer finger and shifting pain in my legs. Sometimes, when I sit down in the chair, there is wiggling in the seat as if there is someone in the chair with me, but no one in sight. I often see numbers on the clock that are significant to me as well as numbers like 4:44 and 11:11 a lot. These are everyday occurrences for me. Sometimes my dogs follow me like they are strapped to my legs and attached at the hip, occasionally, they ogle me like something of another nature is happening towards my direction. I’ve seen three quail like birds crossing the road in a line. One time there was a deer staring at the dogs and I and it would depart and then come back again like it was trying to communicate something. I get vibrational rubs on me between my shoulder blades, back and feet (they don’t feel too bad) like a nice massage. I do not see anyone there, but I usually get a feeling of who it is, and they have passed on. I feel loved by them for the most part, so I don’t necessarily want to complain. I actually enjoy the company for the most part, however it can get intimidating for they read every thought in my head 24/7. Sometimes spirits can also put thoughts in your head and sometimes if they take possession, you can feel what they feel and see what they see. I’ve also had one experience where I was in a reclining seat with my eyes closed, saw a slight blurry image that randomly popped into my head, opened my eyes, looked at the television and that same only clearer image was on the television screen. No one in my family really knows or understands my daily life, and if I try occasionally to convince, it doesn’t get too far. Now, I have been diagnosed with a mental illness accompanied by tactile hallucinations, but me being aware of my surroundings and knowledgeable of my life with great expertise suggests otherwise, I do realize my experiences are probably a bit taboo to most populations but trying to pass it off as a mental illness is not the only answer especially regarding the details that I’ve aforementioned. Often times if spirits are in need to contact someone, they make it very obvious, while other times someone’s intuition would have to be in play. In my case, someone is clearly knocking at my door, but I am also very open minded and show intuition which makes it easier for them to communicate. This particular spirit or spirits might notice that I do not have much contact with others aside from my mother and perhaps feels the need to keep me company while having an opportune time for easy communication. This all started with a paranoia I have had that manifested at my first job years ago, but as I aforementioned they can make it quite obvious that they want to communicate even causing paranoia in the process. I thought the world was reading my thoughts when in reality, it is the spirit world. Not to say that I don’t sometimes think actual people can, some maybe can but spirits definitely can. I have clairsentient tendencies which involves me carrying on conversations with spirits through touch aside from verbal, visual and auditory. I feel the need to say that often times significant songs play on the radio that go according to what I might be doing at the time or what I’m thinking and so I believe that they send me song messages. Also sometimes if the television is on I might have a question in mind and a character on the television might give an answer, suggesting that spirits use electronics to communicate with us. For example, I was thinking something like why did you do that, and someone on the television said “ because I was mad and hurt”. These type of instances happened plenty of times for me. They also communicate through vibrational zaps in the feet and often according to my thoughts. Also on occasions, I get involuntary facial expressions. I have very intimate moments with them that it is very obvious what they are doing. Sometimes it can get to be too much for me and so I try to divert my attention. There are nights that I get into bed and I feel a friendly tapping on the bed like the spirit is saying “ sit down, I’m here for you.” For a while, I have been communicating via a code that I have developed between the spirits and I involving numbers not just on the clock, but they come in form of significant numbers on receipts or the time that a particular picture was taken on my phone without me realizing until later. Spirits are very aware and advanced and they don’t always know time, but they use numbers to communicate. Some are very frivolous, while others express concern. Usually they carry on traits that they had while they were living, after departure. Some are earthbound while others have crossed into the light. Some are even fearful of crossing over and remain earthbound even for reasoning that they still have a mission on earth. Anyhow, if you are interested in spirits, there are various intuitive avenues that you can take in order to check and see if they might be trying to communicate but often times they make it obvious if need be. Hope you feel a bit more understood. Good luck with everything ☺


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Two words - paragraphs (please) and schizophrenia. (or maybe bipolar1?)

Can identify a bit. I'm bipolar 1 - when I've been psychotic I thought I was literally part of a storm that was happening. And I've had premonitions - but not for a while. I used to "see" something happening in my mind's eye and then it would actually happen.

(shame it didn't involve lotto numbers) :roll


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Loyaltolonlinesstoolong said:


> Well, I do not mean to frighten you but I do not want you to feel alone or misunderstood either. However, You can talk to the majority of people until you are blue in the face about your difficulties and experiences and if they don't want to believe it, most likely you are going to feel lack of empathy from them, not saying that they don't care, just saying that most of them do not understand your story and it probably means conflict in some cases especially if it effects you so harshly to try and get them to understand. That being said, you are not alone. I am very open minded to the spirit world, but I've also have had many years of experiences with these considerably taboo encounters. I definitely know what it feels like to be misunderstood, however, I live in somewhat appreciation of the encounters for the reason being I do not really have many relationships with people in the flesh. Everyday, I have experiences with what I consider spirits because I have continuing events such as my body involuntarily rocking back and forth, vibrational touching in my feet, between my thumb and pointer finger and shifting pain in my legs. Sometimes, when I sit down in the chair, there is wiggling in the seat as if there is someone in the chair with me, but no one in sight. I often see numbers on the clock that are significant to me as well as numbers like 4:44 and 11:11 a lot. These are everyday occurrences for me. Sometimes my dogs follow me like they are strapped to my legs and attached at the hip, occasionally, they ogle me like something of another nature is happening towards my direction. I've seen three quail like birds crossing the road in a line. One time there was a deer staring at the dogs and I and it would depart and then come back again like it was trying to communicate something. I get vibrational rubs on me between my shoulder blades, back and feet (they don't feel too bad) like a nice massage. I do not see anyone there, but I usually get a feeling of who it is, and they have passed on. I feel loved by them for the most part, so I don't necessarily want to complain. I actually enjoy the company for the most part, however it can get intimidating for they read every thought in my head 24/7. Sometimes spirits can also put thoughts in your head and sometimes if they take possession, you can feel what they feel and see what they see. I've also had one experience where I was in a reclining seat with my eyes closed, saw a slight blurry image that randomly popped into my head, opened my eyes, looked at the television and that same only clearer image was on the television screen. No one in my family really knows or understands my daily life, and if I try occasionally to convince, it doesn't get too far. Now, I have been diagnosed with a mental illness accompanied by tactile hallucinations, but me being aware of my surroundings and knowledgeable of my life with great expertise suggests otherwise, I do realize my experiences are probably a bit taboo to most populations but trying to pass it off as a mental illness is not the only answer especially regarding the details that I've aforementioned. Often times if spirits are in need to contact someone, they make it very obvious, while other times someone's intuition would have to be in play. In my case, someone is clearly knocking at my door, but I am also very open minded and show intuition which makes it easier for them to communicate. This particular spirit or spirits might notice that I do not have much contact with others aside from my mother and perhaps feels the need to keep me company while having an opportune time for easy communication. This all started with a paranoia I have had that manifested at my first job years ago, but as I aforementioned they can make it quite obvious that they want to communicate even causing paranoia in the process. I thought the world was reading my thoughts when in reality, it is the spirit world. Not to say that I don't sometimes think actual people can, some maybe can but spirits definitely can. I have clairsentient tendencies which involves me carrying on conversations with spirits through touch aside from verbal, visual and auditory. I feel the need to say that often times significant songs play on the radio that go according to what I might be doing at the time or what I'm thinking and so I believe that they send me song messages. Also sometimes if the television is on I might have a question in mind and a character on the television might give an answer, suggesting that spirits use electronics to communicate with us. For example, I was thinking something like why did you do that, and someone on the television said " because I was mad and hurt". These type of instances happened plenty of times for me. They also communicate through vibrational zaps in the feet and often according to my thoughts. Also on occasions, I get involuntary facial expressions. I have very intimate moments with them that it is very obvious what they are doing. Sometimes it can get to be too much for me and so I try to divert my attention. There are nights that I get into bed and I feel a friendly tapping on the bed like the spirit is saying " sit down, I'm here for you." For a while, I have been communicating via a code that I have developed between the spirits and I involving numbers not just on the clock, but they come in form of significant numbers on receipts or the time that a particular picture was taken on my phone without me realizing until later. Spirits are very aware and advanced and they don't always know time, but they use numbers to communicate. Some are very frivolous, while others express concern. Usually they carry on traits that they had while they were living, after departure. Some are earthbound while others have crossed into the light. Some are even fearful of crossing over and remain earthbound even for reasoning that they still have a mission on earth. Anyhow, if you are interested in spirits, there are various intuitive avenues that you can take in order to check and see if they might be trying to communicate but often times they make it obvious if need be. Hope you feel a bit more understood. Good luck with everything ☺


Yeah.

I go for a walk in the woods every morning, and this hedgehog always follows me. When I look back, he stops and just looks down, pretending he has just dropped something, and hide that he is on my tail

When it gets hot and thundery, I get this vibration in my chest, and then spontaenously do the electric boogaloo, well apparently as I cant remember it but have seen the footage.

I can channel this inner life power by wrapping tin foil round a clothes hanger and attaching it to a safety helmet, so it looks like an ariel....then a halo appears around me. I feel that I have been chosing by God for something important

,


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe you meant telescopic? but even that's a stretch.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Maybe you meant telescopic? but even that's a stretch.


either way, they should probaly go and see the doc at least and decide whether they should be kept away from the public.

btw all, the hedgehog had just moved in next door !! phew.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I know it must sound crazy but I sometimes wonder if certain types of mental illness do experience things we can't explain. Maybe it's just because out perception of reality is different at the time - I really don't know.

My weird little premonitions have been quite strange though sometimes. I remember a year or so ago I was on the tram heading to the city and I clearly saw the woman standing near me falling onto me as the tram came to a sudden stop in my mind's eye. A couple of minutes later it happened exactly as I'd seen it. I've sort of gotten used to things like that happening.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

harrison said:


> I know it must sound crazy but I sometimes wonder if certain types of mental illness do experience things we can't explain. Maybe it's just because out perception of reality is different at the time - I really don't know.
> 
> My weird little premonitions have been quite strange though sometimes. I remember a year or so ago I was on the tram heading to the city and I clearly saw the woman standing near me falling onto me as the tram came to a sudden stop in my mind's eye. A couple of minutes later it happened exactly as I'd seen it. I've sort of gotten used to things like that happening.


Could be just a funny coincidence perhaps ?

I rememer when i had an infection after an operation, I struggled to get to sleep as hot/cold etc but when I did, I had a dream that I was on a beach when suddenly all these terroists appeared, shooting everyone. Everyone legged to the hotel but they were catching up with me so I jumped down this whole thing, next thing I know I felt a massive thud, then realised I had jumped from my bed and landed all twisted up between an armchair and the bed. This was just after I had an external frame put in for my elbow - was ****ing agony.

A couple weeks later, that tunisia beach attack happened and I was like :O

Still certain these things are just coincidences tho.

Last night I dreamt that you were arrested having sex with a kangaroo, obvs that wont happen lol


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

D'avjo said:


> Could be just a funny coincidence perhaps ?
> 
> I rememer when i had an infection after an operation, I struggled to get to sleep as hot/cold etc but when I did, I had a dream that I was on a beach when suddenly all these terroists appeared, shooting everyone. Everyone legged to the hotel but they were catching up with me so I jumped down this whole thing, next thing I know I felt a massive thud, then realised I had jumped from my bed and landed all twisted up between an armchair and the bed. This was just after I had an external frame put in for my elbow - was ****ing agony.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess it could be a weird coincidence - it hasn't happened for a while but used to happen a lot.

Very strange when it happens though. My sister gets them too. But like I said before - I still can't see the bloody lotto numbers.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

harrison said:


> Yeah, I guess it could be a weird coincidence - it hasn't happened for a while but used to happen a lot.
> 
> Very strange when it happens though. My sister gets them too. But like I said before - I still can't see the bloody lotto numbers.


Would be weird happening a lot tho - when you get those lotto numbers remember to PM me :wink2:

Remember another one, I was in bratislava for a couple months for work, delivering some training to some very nice female graduates :grin2:. The night before I flew back, I had a dream that the plane crashed on landing or take off..next morning I turned on the news and there was this plane that crashed on landing or take off !!

Though I'm secretly pleased if there is a passenger plane crash just before I fly as very rare for two plane crashes one after the other ! Well pleased aint the right word...well it is, but I cant help feeling pleased ha !!


----------

